# [Video] Diy- H.p. Touchpad Stylus For Less Than $0.10



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

While our awesome developers working restlessly for the Alpha 3 or may be a Beta and we are in waiting, why not do something which satisfies our "Geek Hunger". Here is a very good video for the project. The only thing which you might have to buy* is the *conductive foam* or a *Scotch Brite sponge*, I got it from ebay. Just search for conductive foam, its really cheap for couple of bucks. Now here is the video:






*Tip: You can get the thin copper wire from old "coaxial cable" which is used for cable/satellite TV*
*Tip: Local computer/electronic repair store is a good source for getting the conductive foam for free as they usually discard it.*

http://ilearntechnology.com/?p=4221

Thanks to makemegazine for awesome video.


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

Well my mind has officially been fudgeed. I need to get some of these materials in school xD


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Holy mutton chops batman!


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*@**cake*
*@burntcookie**90*
WOW! Cookie and Cake both are here, where is the coffee? LOL


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

Are there any good art/animation programs for Android? WebOS is seriously lacking and I took off Alpha 1 because I really couldn't find a use for it. This could be an absolute godsend though if there's a good application for it.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> *@**cake*
> *@burntcookie**90*
> WOW! Cookie and Cake both are here, where is the coffee? LOL


u need icecream and it'll be a:
Icecream cookie cake.
#winning


----------



## Lafayette (Sep 12, 2011)

Damned, I sold all my pens since I bought a Touchpad ...


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

dekyle said:


> Are there any good art/animation programs for Android? WebOS is seriously lacking and I took off Alpha 1 because I really couldn't find a use for it. This could be an absolute godsend though if there's a good application for it.


Sketchbook Pro is one that comes to mind, there are alot of others but SBP is really good.

The tablet version only runs on 3.0 and above though, but the Phone version can run portrait on Gingerbread, still works quite well


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

mputtr said:


> u need icecream and it'll be a:
> Icecream cookie cake.
> #winning


Good idea! and relevant too. Icecream Cookie Cake !!!! So................ where is the icecream??


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

You can basically make any material conductive by adding Carbon dust to it (graphite dust also works and can be found at most any hardware store. You can make it work with capacitive devices without having you to touch metal by basically having a copper tube internally that has exposure to air to "store the appropriate amount of capacitance" that will simulate your fingers.

Carbon foam of various densities comes with most DIP package chips. If you are an engineer or work for a company that has that kind of stuff, you can likely just ask someone to save you some instead of throwing it in the bin.

If you have a soldering iron or SMD rework air gun, you can actually melt the foam into whatever shape you want on teh surface and it will make it much more durable.

If making your own conductive stuff, adding carbon is cheap to elmers glue, plastics (ABS for 3D printers and PolyMorph), hot glue, etc.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> Sketchbook Pro is one that comes to mind, there are alot of others but SBP is really good.
> 
> The tablet version only runs on 3.0 and above though, but the Phone version can run portrait on Gingerbread, still works quite well


Adobe Touch for 3.0+ too


----------

